# meyer E-60 arm won't go down



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

I never had this promblem w/ my other E-60's. The lift arm won't go down when you push on it {pad is in float mode}. need to get it down to pick up plow.Is there too much fluid?Thanks for input!


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Open up the fill plug and try to push it down. When you fill it the arm needs to be all the way down...Rob


----------



## Goose2169 (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a E-60 with the touch pad and even when I put the control in float mode it still doesnt go down. I have to have someone hold down on the button while I puch down. Ive had the whole unit rebuilt and It still does it so I guess its normal. Try having someone push down on the pad while you push down on the arm.



Charles


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Goose2169 said:


> I have a E-60 with the touch pad and even when I put the control in float mode it still doesnt go down. I have to have someone hold down on the button while I puch down. Ive had the whole unit rebuilt and It still does it so I guess its normal. Try having someone push down on the pad while you push down on the arm.
> 
> Charles


NO that is not normal. If the plow wont hold in the float mode after pushing the down button for 2 seconds, then its not working correctly.


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

Goose2169 said:


> I have a E-60 with the touch pad and even when I put the control in float mode it still doesnt go down. I have to have someone hold down on the button while I puch down. Ive had the whole unit rebuilt and It still does it so I guess its normal. Try having someone push down on the pad while you push down on the arm.
> 
> Charles


I tried that several times. My other 2 E-60's go down after I put it in float mode by myself. This motor is from a poly meyer I bought used last year. I"m quessing it is over-filled with fluid. thanks


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

if that dont work, tap on the A Solenoid, i believe the black wire. That lets the plow down. Had that happen to me before, had the plow on the truck and drove it to where i need to go and plow wouldnt go down. Gave it a tap and it dropped


----------

